# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  العودة الي مستقبل مجهول (رواية)

## الغسينابي

*انتظروا رواية العودة الي مستقبل مجهول 
للكاتب عبدالرحمن
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ورواية الحوش مربع


قريبا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*احبتي في اون لاين يسرني ان انقل اليكم رواية العودة الي مستقبل مجهول وهي 
حصرية لاون لاين فلكم التحية  
هذه رواية تاثرك باحداثها تنتذع الدمع من مقلتيك دمعة دمعة دون احساس منك ,,,,
شخصيات من الرواية  

صالح...... بطل الرواية  


حاج ابراهيم والد صالح  

دار النعيم والدة صالح 
شقيقاته ..... امنة ,فرح ,كوثر ,فوزية,صباح ,ضحي,ونورهان 

شمس الدين ...............تاجر
والعديد من الاشخاص 
مدخل  
حاج ابراهيم رجل ذو عقل راجح في العقد السادس من عمرة وزوجتة دار النعيم بعمرها 
الستين يعيشان في منزل صغير يتكون من اوضتين ومطبخ وحمام مبنية جمعها من الطين 
(الجالوص) وقد اخذ الدهر ماشاء لة من جدران المنزل حتي اصبح سقوطة اكثر احتمالا من بقائة 
عن نزول اول مطرة
حاج ابراهيم رجل يحترمة الجميع في الحي كلمتة حكمة وافعالة امثال فهو بائع خردوات في سوق القش والعمل في السوق يجعلة يعاشر كل انواع البشر ,دخلة لايكفي معيشتهم حتي 
وان حدث اي شئ من 
مصائب الدهر لايستطيع ان يفعل حيالها شيئا سوي انتظار الفرج والدعم من سكان الحي 
وفي ذات يوم وهو في الشغل اتتة البلدية الذي تنكد عيشت كل فقير وصاحب دخل محدود طلبت منهم ترك هذا المكان ونهائيا لان احد اصحاب النفوز قد اشترئ الارض ليبني عليها مول تجاري كبير جدا ووعدوه بان يدبروا لهم اماكن واكشاك يتم تصديقها من الحكومة حتي لا يواجه مشكلة بعد ذلك 
ولكن حاج ابراهيم كان يعرف وعود الحكومة الذي ستتحقق اذا كان هنالك مصلحة شخصية 
لذلك قرر حاج ابراهيم العودة الي الحي وتاسيس كنتين صغير يمشي بة حالة ويستر بة بناتة السبع حتي يرزقهم الله بابن الحلال ويذهبن الي بيوتهن ولكن كان امل حاج ابراهيم بعيد المنال لان بناتة لم يكونن ذات جمال وشعرهن بالكاد يميزها بانها بنت لقصره الشديد ولكنهم غرت عينة وكل شئ حلو في هذه الدنيا 
ومع ذلك كان في كل وقت يتمني ان يرزقة الله بابن حتي يحمل اسمة واسم عائلتة بعد وفاتة 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وفي ذات ليلة جاء كعادتة من صلاة الصبح وصح جميع ما بالمنزل هوي يادار النعيم قومي الصلاة خلاص الشمس قربت تطلع قومي خلاص بطلي الكسل انا ماشي اشوف البنات ديل قامن ولا لسة ,
دار النعيم خلاص ياراجل قايمة امشي شوف بناتك صحن وقبل تجي بكون انا قمت اتوضيت وكمان بعد تجي عندي ليك خبر سمح دايرة اوريك ليهو 
حاج ابراهيم خلاص قومي اسرعي قبل اصحي البنات ويتجة الي اوضة البنات هوي يابنات قومن الصلاة بطلن النوم دا خلاص هو في واحد شبع من النوم قومي ياامنة يابت قومي يافرح وين كوثر يافوزية يابت قومي الصلاة يا امنة وين كوثر ماشايفة 
امنة يابوي تلقاها قاعدة في الراكوبة ماجنها تكون براها شوفا هناك 
حاج ابراهيم خلاص قومي انتي صلي وصح معاك فوزية وفرح دي 
فرح اصغر بناتة تتاوه من تحت الفراش 
وببراءة الطفول يابوي انا لسة صغيرة خليني انوم الصباح بصلي انا الله مابحاسبني اكان ماصليت في ساعة الوقت 
الحاج :- يابت قومي خلي صغيرة كان ماصليتي هسي بعدين مابتصلي تاني لما تكبري
 فرح  خلاص قايمة يابة 
الحاج :امنة يابت قومي صلي الشمس طلعت وقومي سوي لينا الشاي خلينا نشوف شغلنا 
امنة يابوي انا ماعلي صلاة خليني انوم شوية وبقوم اسوي الشاي ولا شوف كوثر تلقاها في الراكوبة خليها تسوي الشاي 
حاج ابراهيم :لاحولا ولاقوة الابالله ديل بنات شنو ديل كدي النشوف كوثر دي كمان بتسوي في شنو في الراكوبة  
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*حاج ابراهيم يقترب من الراكوبة ويصيح ياكوثر يابت  ياكوثر يابت يدخل الراكوبة ويجد كوثر جالسة علي المصلاية وياداب انتهت من صلاة الفجر بعديها سلمة علي ابوها وقبلت جبينة يابوي اعفي مني وربنا يخليك لي يابوي 
حاج ابراهيم الله يخليك يابتي انت الوحيدة القمتي تصلي براك من غير زول يصحيك انا عافي منك يابتي وربنا يرزقك بابن الحلال يارب خلاص يابتي قومي سوي لينا الشاي خليني النرجع علي امك دي قالت عندها خبر سمح النشوفو شنو كان يكون سمح صح مايكون دايرة تشتري ليها حاجة عجبت زي عوايدا 
كوثر خلاص ابوي انا بقوم احلب المعزا واسوي الشاي بس توريني الخبر شنو اول واحدة خلاص يابوي 
حاج ابراهيم خلاص يابتي بوريك اول واحدة 
تذهب كوثر عشان تسوي الشاي 
 وذهب ابوها لغرفتة لمعرفة الخبر من دار النعيم وهو يهمهم ياربي تكون ديرة ليها قريشات عشان تشتري ليها عدة ولا تكون دايرة ليها توب جديد كدي انا شفقان مالي النحصلا في الاول ونشوف خبر شنو دا 
يدخل حاج ابراهيم الي الغرفة ودارالنعيم لازالت لم تنهض من فراشها يامرة انت لسة ماقمتي صليتي مستنية شنو والله دايرة تصليه مع الضهر زي عادتك الله يكون في عونك عاد 
دار النعيم ياراجل قول بسم الله انا قمت صليت قبيل انت الاخرك شنو مشيت وين 
حاج ابراهيم مع بناتك ديل واحدة فيهن دايرة تقوم تصلي مافي الا كوثر ربنا يديها العافية لقيتة صلت وانتهت وقامت تسوي لينا الشاي 
كدي انت قلتي  عندي ليك خبر قولي خبرك شنو اوعي تقولي لي دايرة قروش عشان عدة وكلام فاضي 
دار النعيم لالا ياود امي انا مادايرة منك حاجة بس خت الرحمن في قلبك انت الحمد لله اي حاجة اشتريتة لينا وماقصرت تب بس اكنت دايرة اقول ليك انا حامل في الشهر التالت 
حاج ابراهيم تنفرج اسارير وجهة وترتسم ابتسامة علي خدودة بس لكن يادار النعيم لي شنو ماوريتيني من بدري ومن الاول 
دار النعيم ياحاج انا قلت لمن اتاكد امكن تاخير ساكت ماحمل لكن بعد اتاكدة قمت وريتك 
حاج ابراهيم عاد يارب وياالله ترزقنا بي ولد عشان يشيل حمل اخواتو واسم ابوة مايضيع ساكت عاد يادار النعيم اكان جاء ولد انا ابيع اي حاجة عندي واشتري ليك دهب واحدة في الحلة دي عندها مافي بس قولي يارب اجي ولد 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*دار النعيم يارب يجي ولد مو عشان الدهب بس عشانك ياحاج ابراهيم والله 
انا الولد دايراهو اكتر منك بس ان شاء الله يجي لكن البقسمو الله كلو سمح 
حاج ابراهيم والله كلامك صاح البقسو الله اياهو السمح بس يادار النعيم الولد 
بفرق من البنت يعني الولد لما يعرس اولادو يتسمو بيهو والبنات الواحدة 
اولادة يتسمو بي ابوهم عشان كدة انا خايف اسمي يضيع من غير الولد 
كدي خلاص النقوم نشوف كوثر دي عملت الشاي ولا لسة عشان الوقت روح 
والدكان لسة مافتحت الرزق بجي مع طيور الصباح 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*راجعين تاني
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*قمة الروعه
منتظرين البقيه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ابدااااااااااااع
في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* قمة الروعه
منتظرين البقيه
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ما  كملتّْ   مالك  ؟؟
*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*احنا في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اسفين ياشباب علي الانقطاع الطويل ظروف بس
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*حاج ابراهيم يخرج من البيت مبتسم الوجه ترتسم فرحة جميلة علي محياه
ينادي كوثر وهو في طريقة الي الذي اصاب الدهر منه اجزاء كثيرة فهو بالكاد 
يستر عورة البيت من المار العادي ولكن ان مرا شخص ما قريب من 
الحوش علي جهة الباب لراء بدون عناء مابداخل البيت 
كوثر تهرول مسرعة لانها تعلم ان والدها سيخبرها بخبر والدتها لانها لم
تتعود علي سماع اخبار عن البيت ومافية فقد كانت الحياة في المنزل تسير 
علي نمط واحد بدون جديد او تغييروكل شئ في المنزل يتم مناقشتة قدام 
الجميع بدون الا هذا الخبر الذي تم تحت ابواب مغلقة لذلك كانت تتلهف لمعرفتة
كوثر تسال ابوها في تتابع وبنفس واحد ياابوي امي قالت ليك شنو عليك الله 
ابو انت وعدتني اني اول واحدة اعرف صاح ولا لا  ياابوي يلا يابا قول لي امي قالت ليك شنو 
دايرة مايكون دايرة ليها حاجة من السوق ابوي انت مالك مابتتكلم ماتقول لي
مش انت وعدتني 
حاج ابراهيم يابتي انت اديتني فرصة وانا ماقلت شغالة لي زي حاجة التاية اديني فرصة اقول ليك 
لاحولا ولا قوة الا بالله حاج ابراهيم يهمهم قائلا نسوان شنو ديل الجنهم كلام الله يسترنا من اخر الزمن
مع النسوان ديل يابتي امك قالت دايرة ليه لحمة كيلوا واتنين كيلو بامية ارتحت 
كوثر ياابوي امي قالت ليك كدة عليك الله والله كان قالت كدة تكون (بعد ان حنت راسها وخفضت من صوتها) مرة مانصيحة حاج ابراهيم مقاطعا كوثر يابت مش عيب تقولي علي امك كدة 
كوثر ابوي نحن متعودين اي حاجة زي دي امي بتقولا قدامنا ماورانا 
كوثر ضاحكة ابوي انت بقيت تكضب كمان 
حاج ابراهيم يطلق ضحكة لم يعتاد ان يراه فيه اي شخص من زمن 
يابت انت ماعايزة تكبري مالك انا اتاخرة علي الدكان يابتي يديك العافية يارب
امشئ شوفي اخواتك ديل قامن ولا لسة لو ماقامن ادينهن جردل موية علي راس الناشف دة
كوثر  ياابوي عليك الله امي قالت ليك دايرة كيلو لحم وبامية ولا ماداير توريني
حاج ابراهيم خلاص يابتي مالك هسي دايرة تبكي يحتضن كوثر علي صدرة 
وكانه خيل له انه يحضن ابنة الذي يحلم به وكوثر بين يديه احسك بسعادة العالم كله
تغمرهافهي لم تتعود منذ ان كانت في العاشرة من عمرها ان يضمها والدها 
بكل هذا الحنان ليس لانه لم يمتلك احساس ببناته ولكن لمصائب الدهر 
الذي لاتدع له لحضن غيرها 
فتمنت كوثر ان تظل بين يديه كل الباقي لها من عمر 

*

----------

